
How Bernie can hack the Media to win in 2020 - EGreg
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IDD4aBPi_7NGt4DfR1BTJmg17mSRRzlTIsIpstrW30Y/edit
======
jstewartmobile
The media not-so-secretly hates him. There is no hack here. They got away with
it last time. They're getting away with it now.

Unless they discover Elizabeth Warren's freezer full of half-eaten human
bodies, she'll be the nominee.

~~~
EGreg
The media hated Trump

They still covered him and he won because of $2B of free coverage

~~~
jstewartmobile
Right wingers haven't trusted media for a long time.

Every anti-Trump segment on CNN, NYT, MSNBC is just free advertising for him.

That doesn't work so well for a left-wing candidate. Too many on that side
still have faith in accredited officialdom.

~~~
EGreg
I am talking about when FOX News originally still hated Trump and his stance
on immigrants and history with women. They told Megyn Kelly what to ask him.
Roger Ailes was unhappy with his feud w her. And the founder of FOX criticized
him on his stance.

It’s just a fact that the Media is compelled to cover controversy and
attention is half the battle. Ron Paul and Bernie are too consistent to be
interesting to cover. Thus they need others to come out for them.

~~~
jstewartmobile
I will hope that you are right, but I'm not putting any bets down.

------
rapnie
Tangential. Should anyone - regardless of political preference - use Google
Docs for their political activity, so they can be profiled and micro-targeted
very accurately?

~~~
Gibbon1
My opinion is people should use non google services whenever possible at this
point.

